# Claim back tax from New York shoppping trip



## Crubeens

I've heard that if you're a tourist in New York and pay a certain amount of sales, hotels tax etc you can claim it back on your return. 

Is this true? and if so, how do you go about claiming it back?


----------



## CCOVICH

As far as I am aware, you would have had to have got a form stamped by customs on leaving New York.

Alternatively, give  a call/e-mail.


----------



## ClubMan

Yeah - as far as I know when you want to do this in most countries you need the relevant form signed/stamped in the shop at the time of purchase. In some cases you also need to process the claim on departure from the country - e.g. at a customs office in the airport etc.


----------



## so-crates

Hmm - if you can that would be nice as I spend a bit of money in the US but I remember asking in a US airport a few years ago about reclaiming sales tax and was told flat out that no you cannot claim. Will be watching this to see if you have any better luck!


----------



## dam099

so-crates said:


> Hmm - if you can that would be nice as I spend a bit of money in the US but I remember asking in a US airport a few years ago about reclaiming sales tax and was told flat out that no you cannot claim. Will be watching this to see if you have any better luck!


 
Sales taxes are usually at the State level (or sometimes I think even municipal level) so experience may vary from state to state.


----------



## ClubMan

A quick  would back that up alright - e.g.:


> *Question*: Is there a way that I can get back the tax when I shop in the USA?         *
> Answer*: Sorry, that is not something that most states do, and each state in the USA has a different rate of sales tax. Louisiana has some shops displaying a "tax free for International Visitors" sticker and you can get tax refunds when you shop in them. Delaware has no sales tax. Compared to prices elsewhere in the world shopping in the USA is not very expensive.


----------



## TDON

Heard that too but couldnt find the desk to do so in JFK, even with so many friendly and helpful, New York staff working there  .

Anyway, in Macy's at least when you are shopping there (if you are) get the elevator straight up to customer services and have your passport with you to prove you are not a US citizen. They will then issue you with a discount card, which I believe is for the amount of tax payable on purchases by residents. You will then be able to receive this amount off, even on top of any other reductions in the store.

http://www1.macys.com/store/about/visitor/index.jsp


----------



## Trent

What about paying import tax on bringing your US purchases into Ireland? Wouldn't they force you to pay that at the same time? That could cancel out your rebate and more.


----------



## CCOVICH

They are 2 separate events-the US authorities aren't interested in whether or not you pay tax in Ireland.

Similarly, the Irish authorities won't care what sales tax you have paid in the US.


----------

